# Alternative code for 90801 - For billing AHCCCS



## kimatri (Feb 6, 2013)

For billing AHCCCS (Medicaid) what is the alternative H code for 90801 which is for behavioral health evaluation and assessment that can be used by a LCSW?


----------



## airart (Feb 7, 2013)

*H0031*

Per Arizona Medicaid definitions below: 

H0031, mental health assess by non-physician, per 15 minutes 
Notes:  This code will be used for the psycho-social part of a mental health evaluation that can be conducted by non-mental health therapists (i.e., SSWs); have been told 90801/02 should not include non-mental health therapist's time so this code works nicely. This is a "per fifteen minute" unit code.

Behavioral Health Medical Practitioner (Physician)
An individual licensed and authorized by law to use and prescribe medication and devices, as defined in A.R.S. § 32-1901, and who is one of the following with at least one year of full-time behavioral health work experience:
a.	A physician; 
b.	A physician assistant; or 
c.	A nurse practitioner.

Behavioral Health Professional (Non-Physician)
An individual who meets the applicable requirements in A.A.C. R9-20-204 and is a licensed:
a.	Psychiatrist,
b.	Behavioral health medical practitioner, 
c.	Psychologist, 
d.	Social worker, 
e.	Counselor, 
f.	Marriage and family therapist, 
g.	Substance abuse counselor, or 
h.	Registered nurse with at least one year of full-time behavioral health work experience.


----------



## maddismom (Feb 8, 2013)

90801 has been deleted in 2013 so you may want to do some additional research.


----------



## kimatri (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## mchb72767 (Feb 18, 2013)

90791 is the new Initial Diagnostic Interview Code for Psychologist for new patients (first appt)


----------

